# ..............



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

.............


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

...........


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great pics  do you think rooney would nip at pepi ??

kisses nat


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

...........


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

one nip and pepi won't come close anymore


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Those are great pics.... Rooney is so pretty .... and Pepi is just georgous!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lmao that is so cute :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww what a lil cutie pie looking at Rooney!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THose are cute pictures! It looks to me like Rooney called Pepi over to try and help him break out of his cage! lol :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHHHH how cute!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's cute lol

I agree with Nat, one little nip and Pepi won't get that close again lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Very cute pic's.......our parrot used to love to sit by our Newfoundland and clean her " feathers ! "....sometimes he would get a mouthful of fur if he pulled to hard LOL But I wouldn't let Bella near a parrot.......an innocent nip could cause her major damage.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

they're great piccys!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

they look like they are chatting away lol. must be plotting something....


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww.....how cute!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

That is so cute!!!  

I used to have a little parakeet when I had Mitzie. Mitzie was a chi too and she died when she was 15. Anyway, we would let the little parakeet every now and then to get some exercise. Mitzie never did bother the bird but was fascinated that it could fly. Whenever the bird was in the cage we would say to Mitzie, "Where's the bird?" and she would start looking all around up at the ceiling. :lol:


----------

